
Green startups? - enibundo
Why aren&#x27;t there so many green startups and companies interested on environmental and planet causes?<p>In a moment where everyone is destroying the planet shouldn&#x27;t there be more people interested in preserving it?<p>I&#x27;m interested in startups that try to help the cause, so if you have anything please share :)
======
cjbenedikt
There are tons out there. Only YC isn't on their radar.

~~~
enibundo
I'm interested if you know any. Or if there is another place, like YC, where I
can keep an eye on.

Like a subreddit or whatever.

Thanks

